# Jewett CT. need an eval



## alane (May 14, 2008)

Can someone please help me. I need an eval on 2 gs that have been in boarding since March. This kennel is 5 minutes away from the casinos. Their owner is to sick to take them back.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

That's so sad









Anyone in CT?


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Vanessa


----------



## Lava (Dec 20, 2003)

Kaitadog


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm in Ct and not far from there! What do you need exactly?


----------

